# hgh is cloudy use it or not??



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

im thinking i should use it and see what happens


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

bump, why is it not to be used because its cloudy??


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Try adding some more water and see if that clears it up a bit? Maybe the waters just saturated and not taking in the rest of the powder?

I'd personally use it anyway if the vial is still secure


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

bump on this that is what i was thinking doink, i used 2.4ml for 24 iu's


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

come on guys is it going to hurt me to try it??


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Used Hgh for a number of months and was always clear,

Whats the volume of the vials and how much water you adding mate?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i added 2.4 ml for 24iu, gave it back to source now, was just wanting to try it to see if it works when cloudy, a little gineau pig test lol


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use the same ratio as you seems odd its cloudy once reconstituted leave it in the fridge

for a bit see if it dissolves a bit more


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have some Mod-grf that is cloudy aswell after reconstituting it a week ago...... Was fine up untill yesterday. I think i read it was something to do with the peptide detaching....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

r u sure its gh.....it maybe gh fragment as tht goes cloudy on mixing... i dnt know of any other peptides tht go cloudy and iv used them all lol x


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I've had random cloudy vials with hyge, getropin, generics and once recieved they always stored in a small fridge??


----------

